# 1985 Norco Monterey



## elmariachi (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the opportunity to get this bike for very cheap. It is a cromoly frame and is in great condition. I've done searches online about the bike but came up (almost) empty. The few posts that mentionned this bike said they were great but not much. 
Anyone has any specs for this bike? If I were to swap the wheels for bigger and add paniers, would it be able to handle the weight so I can tour with it?

Any info would help. Thanks.

Martin


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

elmariachi said:


> I have the opportunity to get this bike for very cheap. It is a cromoly frame and is in great condition. I've done searches online about the bike but came up (almost) empty. The few posts that mentionned this bike said they were great but not much.
> Anyone has any specs for this bike? If I were to swap the wheels for bigger and add paniers, would it be able to handle the weight so I can tour with it?
> 
> Any info would help. Thanks.
> ...


The Monterey back when I worked for Norco was the top of their "department store" bikes--so 27x1.25 tires, decent hi-ten Japanese steel.

I found this thread that shows some details--this newer one doesn't look too bad--even the components are decent--the Suntour deraillers are good.

Touring--those open section 27x 1.25 rims are not super strong, but I would think it would handle light loaded touring--I rode worse back in the day. The frame should be fine.


----------



## elmariachi (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you. I took it for a spin and couldn't believe how solid the bike was. As far as the wheels are concerned (for touring), I was wondering if slightly larger wheels would fit in to allow to load it up more but there doesn't seem to be much room for that. For the price though, it will be a great commuting bike.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

elmariachi said:


> Thank you. I took it for a spin and couldn't believe how solid the bike was. As far as the wheels are concerned (for touring), I was wondering if slightly larger wheels would fit in to allow to load it up more but there doesn't seem to be much room for that. For the price though, it will be a great commuting bike.


The small problem is that you likely have 27x 1 1/4" tires--this was the standard for tube tires, but there was not a variation in widths.

By the 80s, clincher tires on road bikes were typically 700c (which is close to the old tubular tire size), and those are available in various widths and also different rim profiles.

So if you wanted to switch to the 700c "modern" rim size, you could check with a reliable shop to see if they would fit--brake reach can be an issue. You would also have to have the wheels respoked with the new rims.


----------

